# My Beloved Gunner...R.I.P.



## Prince3050 (Feb 1, 2009)

"To My Beloved GunnerBoy"


From the first moment I held your tiny, sleeping body in my arms, I knew you were a Special gift from God. I promised you that day I would never leave you; we had that purpose, that unique bond. 


Watching you grow and play was a joy to behold...the excitement that you had going for rides in the car, running the playground and of course playing catch, were priceless... Your love was unconditional and your loyalty was true to your companionship. 


Sadly, your time was cut short, and the pain and loss of your presence goes beyond words...but in the end my promise still, like you, stands true - I will NEVER leave you; your memory and spirit lives in my heart FOREVER......Rest well my dear friend and wait for me in Paradise. 
Love, Daddy 

....the sunshine does not come from the skies, it comes from the love in my dogs eyes...


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy. Unfortunately, many if not most of
us here know how much it hurts. 

The only comfort I can give is that I understand, and I hope you
can be good to yourself and know that however short, it sounds
like you gave him a really good life.

<<hugs>>


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry
there is nothing anyone can say to ease your pain.
as long as he knew love as you provided that made his life wonderful.
He will be watching over you and know he will always be there in spirit until the day you meet again!!

RIP Gunner


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Gunner carries with him the incredible love you have for him to the bridge with him. Your love shows with every word. 

Run free sweet Gunner, know you are so very loved.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

So sorry to read about your Gunnar's loss- RIP sweet boy.

It is hard to deal with the shortness of their lives, and yet the pain of their passing can't ever equal all that they have given into our hearts.

Peace to you through this time, and know you will be in the thoughts and prayers of many here.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry that your first post here was about the loss of your Gunner. We would have loved to meet him, electronically.

Please stay and take comfort in your wonderful memories of Gunner and in the great dogs you will find here.

Mary Jane


----------

